# [SOLVED] Movie on PowereDVD choppy while surfing



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello,

I have this issue when PowerDVD or another player is playing a movie on my TV (Dualview) and I am surfing the net with Firefox . Even for simple sites, when the page first loads, movie playing on the TV is jerky or slows down a lot for a sec or two. even loses audio sync.

I have never had this problem before and don't know what's changed.

When playing a video and using the web my CPU usage is still only about 40% and my RAM free is about 2200

I have 3GB DDR2 in my system and it is a AMD Athlon 3800+ 2.0GHZ with a Nvidia 6800GS video card.

One curious thing though is that downloading a file or something while watching doesn't seem to affect it, only when moving through different sites ??

Any advice would be appreciated !!

Thanks,
Darryl


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Movie on PowereDVD choppy while surfing*

It could be overtaxing your video card. Perhaps overheating it. But this always worked before? And now it doesn't? Try downloading GPU-Z from here:
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/GPU-Z-Download-85523.html
And report your temps it gives you.


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Movie on PowereDVD choppy while surfing*

Thanks for the response, here's what I got after running it for about 10 minutes, see attachment.

Thanks,
Darryl


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Movie on PowereDVD choppy while surfing*

Yes it worked fine before )


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Movie on PowereDVD choppy while surfing*

Well, the gpu looks ok. That's not too hot. Try SpeedFan and post the temps of your cpu.
http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php
Also, what is the make, model, and wattage of your power supply?
How is your tv connected to your computer? And what resolution is it displaying at? Maybe turning down the TV rez might boost performance. 
Also, you said that your cpu usage was at 40% while on the web and watching the dvd, but does it spike when you load a new page?


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Movie on PowereDVD choppy while surfing*

I have attached speedfan results. Make and model of my powersupply I don't remember but it was 400w I do believe

My computer is connected to my tv with a DVI to HDMI cable and I play at 720x480

yes my CPU does spike as much up to 98% when loading a new webpage.

As i mentioned, it had done this before and I have had this computer for over 3 years, it just started happening that I've noticed the last month or so and I haven't changed any hardware including power supply.

Is there a way to control how much cpu usage my internet uses ??

Thanks again,
Darryl


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Movie on PowereDVD choppy while surfing*

You can set priority more certain processes. At least I can in Vista. Not sure about XP. But try right-clicking on your browser in the processes tab under task manager. There should be an option to set priority. Set it to low. Then set your video play to high. Also, while your at it, look for any programs that are sucking up system resources. Like an anti-virus program. End those programs. End ones that are taking up CPU usage and such. 
Also, are your SpeedFan temps idle, or load? It might be helpful to buy a can of compressed air and spray out your computer real good. Dust creates heat. And when your components are running hot it will impact performance.


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Movie on PowereDVD choppy while surfing*

Thanks Alot,

Setting the priority seems to be a fix !!!!

Darryl


----------

